# TOTAL TANK RESEAL



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i got a 150g tank and its falling apart....i was looking for an article on how to take it apart
and perform a total reseal, im mean down to the bear glass and removing the plastic rings.

anyone have an article?
dennis


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

its not that bad to do just make sure you get all the old stuff off the glass first. then i put a small bead of aquarium silicone on the edge and set back up right panel then next two small beads of silicone on the two edges and set that end and so on and so on wipe all excess off the outside of tank then I will let it setup for a day or two then start at the bottom of the tank and run a bead around the bottom and then up the sides. if you need more info give me a call u still have my number


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you'd definitely want some clamps like this guy uses...and yeah they are a little on the expensive side

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...sa%3DG%26um%3D1


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

a couple tricks ive heard people do is...
use ge 1 100% silicone without any anti bacteria crap (blue bottle) as well as peopel apply painters tape around seals so that after applying silicone, they can remove for a straight seal.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i dont think you really save that much money building your own glass tank after getting the pieces cut and buying all the material etc. i'd rather buy one already made and have a warranty on it haha just me though


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

No0dLeMicE said:


> i dont think you really save that much money building your own glass tank after getting the pieces cut and buying all the material etc. i'd rather buy one already made and have a warranty on it haha just me though


He said his current tank needed re sealing. he wasnt making one, but he was just resiliconing a current tank.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> i dont think you really save that much money building your own glass tank after getting the pieces cut and buying all the material etc. i'd rather buy one already made and have a warranty on it haha just me though


He said his current tank needed re sealing. he wasnt making one, but he was just resiliconing a current tank.
[/quote]

im retarted! i dont know what i was thinking. thanks for the correction. but when he said a TOTAL re-reseal i guess i was thinking he was gonna take all the beads off and take the panes apart to perform a TOTAL COMPLETE RE-SEAL which would require clamps like i posted a link to.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah im just going to use motorcycle straps 3 of the the ones with ratchets


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

assclown said:


> yeah im just going to use motorcycle straps 3 of the the ones with ratchets


...okay let us know how that works out for you! i dont think that'd be the best and most efficient way to go about doing it but it might work...i mean I've ghetto rigged a bunch of sh*t in my lifetime haha go for it!


----------

